# Sanitary Trim for eskie



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

I got Sadie groomed the other day and asked for a sanitary trim, and basically they just shaved (like, to the skin) a rectangle around her butt. 

I think I need to learn how to do this myself so I can make it look the way I want. Is it that difficult to blend the hair a little so it looks more natural? This is the second time I've had someone do it for her and it looks bad.


----------

